# Apiary Registration



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Here in MS we have no hive or apiary registration. I know many states have apiary registration and exclusion zones for other beeks around these registered sites. What does your state do and does it work to keep other bees out of your hair?

Johnny


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

TN requires registration, but I don't know of any safe zoning in regards to proximity of other apiaries.


----------



## awebber96 (May 28, 2012)

Ohio requires registration, but you can withdraw consent for the bee inspector to come onto your property (the inspector can always get a search warrant, though). Many municipality ordinances, however, require you to permit inspection.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

TN has it. It is pretty much useless. As is the whole states apiary programs. One word, disappointing.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

What states have exclusion zones? I'm having a difficult time understanding how that could be enforced or regulated. How do you divide property up into zones?


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Washington requires registration and ther is a fine for failing to.
Still, the state Ag dept acknowledges that probably fewer than half of the hives kept in the state are registered.

Given the politics of the state, I prefer not to register in order -- both because I do not think that it is a proper function of the state to monitor how I feed my family or care for my livestock, and b/c I want to avoid problems such as LSPender is experiencing before they have a target to point at, if possible.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Montana has rules that apiaries must be registered*, and they must be more than (3) miles apart. If there is an existing apiary within 3 miles of where you want to register an _new _apiary, your apiary permit will be denied. See this page: http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/mtcode/80/6/1/80-6-111

* There are exceptions. Hobbyists may have 5 hives or less without registering, but they can _choose _to register and get their site protected (assuming someone else doesn't already have prior registered rights). There is also a 'landowner' exception if the bees are "owned" by the landowner.

Index to the MT apiary rules: http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/mtcode/80/6/1


----------



## Ret Sgt. Robert Yates (Dec 5, 2014)

Here is Tennessee's Apiary Laws/Act There is/are No current up dates from this posted as of late. Due to the length of the document I have posted the site to the PDF.

http://www.tn.gov/agriculture/publications/regulatory/tennessee apiary act.pdf

Best Regards & Happy Reading


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

WV Apiary Law breaks down to YES everyone MUST register their Apiary, Bee Inspector only comes to check out those of us that are actively selling bees, and there is a "Best practices" section that if followed gets you full immunity from being sued or held accountable for someone getting stung, etc. (For Towns mostly). There are NO towns that I know of that don't allow beekeeping here. 

The State Apiarist can come and check hives at will and if you don't allow him to, he has the ability to come with the SP to do so.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Maine's Apiary staff is under staffed and enforcement of registrations among hobbyists is not a priority. Knowing who the beekeepers & where the apiaries are helps the staff big time with AFB outbreaks and the like.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Maryland, we have to register our hives, they do a every 2-3 year rotation of inspections. Check the hive for diseases. If you have issues, you can call and they will come out to inspect and help you out. No rules about how many hives, how close etc. 

Here in Frederick county we can have hives even in city back yards. They passed it as a ordinance in the last few years.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Vermont has an apiary law that covers registration, location of apiaries, and inspection. Commercial apiaries have a 2 mile restriction zone if that apiary has 15 or more colonies. No other commercial apiary can be located within 2 miles of an existing commercial apiary. The apiary location rules were written by the legislature working with the Vermont beekeepers back when Tracheal mites were an issue. It was intended to stop large out-of-state migratory operations from locating apiaries in areas of the state where commercial apiaries were already established. 

Full apiary law:
http://legislature.vermont.gov/statutes/chapter/06/172

Establishing a commercial apiary:
http://legislature.vermont.gov/statutes/section/06/172/03034


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Montana has rules that apiaries must be registered*, and they must be more than (3) miles apart.


Thanks for the link Graham. 

It looks like the rules are friendly for the small guys, but the state sure has tight controls on large operations. Could be next to impossible to move into a prime area which is already dominated by an individual(s).


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Pa has apiary registration, but unless requested the inspector never comes, half the time they do not come when requested. I must also insert the latter depends on the area you live in. Our state bee program is severely under funded, and thus understaffed


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. We currently have apiary inspectors but they only inspect those needing permits to move bees to other states or to sell bees. With more and more northern beeks moving south for the winter I don't want to wake up some day and have bees all over my locations.

Anybody know about FL and TX, they are probably getting most of the winter bees right now?

Johnny


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't know KY laws. I don't register or have my hives inspected. I hope it stays this way. There are local laws in some jurisdictions, if hives are allowed, quanitity, distances from houses or property lines etc. Louisville has no bee laws, but nuisance law takes effective if bees are problematic to neighbors.


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

NC has registration, but it is only used to keep farmers from spraying pesticides without you knowing. Kind of a bummer...


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Broke-T said:


> I don't want to wake up some day and have bees all over my locations.
> 
> Anybody know about FL and TX, they are probably getting most of the winter bees right now?
> 
> Johnny


None of us do.......and don't forget California. Just as warmer climates attract northern bees, so do northern climes and their summer flows attract bees wintered in the south and west. Like it or not it's become beekeeping as we know it. Too many bees, too little forage.


----------



## devil dog (Jul 1, 2014)

Texas requires registry for six hives, $10 fee. Arkansas is just a couple miles from me and has a buffer zone for protecting existing apiaries. I am not sure how many miles it covers though.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Maine's Apiary staff is under staffed and enforcement of registrations among hobbyists is not a priority. Knowing who the beekeepers & where the apiaries are helps the staff big time with AFB outbreaks and the like.


This is what I love about our system here. We don't really have enough inspectors so they don't ever bug you unless they NEED to. I was inspected one time because a neighbor about 2 miles away bought a queen from the south that ended up beeing africanized. He came to inspect for agressiveness to make sure none of my queens mated with any of the drones, likewise if there was an AFB outbreak in the area, they would come and help you check to make sure you don't have a problem too.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Harley Craig said:


> We don't really have enough inspectors so they don't ever bug you unless they NEED to.


What about when WE need their services. While Vermont has an apiary law, and apiary inspection, it's not adequate. We used to have a State inspector and two part time inspectors. Now we have the State inspector that has 3 jobs in the Dept. of Agriculture, and doesn't have time to do a good job at inspecting. I had a beekeeper bring in bees from NY, and place them 3 miles from my mating yard. These colonies came from a source...heck...I know the source and his operation crashed from AFB. I used to buy his honey. The new beekeeper was told the equipment in the barn was separated...diseased and disease free. OMG. You understand I have upwards of $100,000 worth of bees within flight distance of this guy during the mating season. He came into the state un-inspected and un-permitted, and un-registered. I called the State in October, and it took until April before the Inspector showed up. 

And now they're going to charge us all a $10 registration fee for each apiary. Supposed to go toward hiring a seasonal inspector. If it does I'll be glad to pay. If not, well...with a projected 2015 Vermont budget deficit of nearly 100 million, I have my doubts.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

burns375 said:


> I don't know KY laws. I don't register or have my hives inspected. I hope it stays this way. There are local laws in some jurisdictions, if hives are allowed, quanitity, distances from houses or property lines etc. Louisville has no bee laws, but nuisance law takes effective if bees are problematic to neighbors.


I spoke to our State Apiarist recently about this recently.
She told me that the law KRS 252.190 gives her the authority to require registration, the Hive Count/Hive Loss Form can "technically" be considered required info for state hive assessment. The Honey Report is optional but very helpful to get additional statewide assessment. But she prefers to ask beekeepers to provide this info.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I am glad I live in the Free State and don't have to bother with any of this nonsense.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

It would be nice to have a properly functioning dept. In TN but it is practically a joke like Palmer said takes months to get a response. The only way I know how to get ours out quick is to lie and say I have a outbreak of AhB. I don't do this but that is bought what it takes.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Nabber86 said:


> I am glad I live in the Free State and don't have to bother with any of this nonsense.


I understand what you're saying, and I not knowing the size of your operation, I can't form an opinion about what you call nonsense. I hope you understand why I would like to have a functioning apiary inspection program, and I think it's important nationwide. With all the new beekeepers coming online, surrounding me with bees from who knows where, and mostly beekeepers ignorant of brood diseases, and I don't use antibiotics, and many are suckers for old, used, cheap equipment, it's scary you understand. All I can really do is search out the new beekeepers...if I can find them...and offer them my help and my stock if they are near enough to my mating area. But, when an issue arises, I expect the State to step up and help. Unfortunately, here in Vermont, the program has deteriorated to worthlessness. Even an active AFB outbreak 3 miles from my home yard, diagnosed in October, dead colonies filling the guy's yard, took until April to clean up. Outrageous.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Do ya'll think the 2 mile exclusion zone around registered apiaries is effective in keeping other beeks out?

Johnny


----------



## apis maximus (Apr 4, 2011)

Broke-T said:


> Do ya'll think the 2 mile exclusion zone around registered apiaries is effective in keeping other beeks out?


I don't
My bees fly more than 2 miles out...I think yours are too.

If however a "visitor" beek has in mind, a yard that prior to instituting the exclussion zone he was using...now with the exclusion zone in place he won't be able to.That is, in that 2 mile radius...
But who's to say that he cannot rent/buy a spot at 2.2 miles out?

But this whole thing will stir up some hot opinions.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Broke-T said:


> Do ya'll think the 2 mile exclusion zone around registered apiaries is effective in keeping other beeks out? Johnny


I do think it helped. I do know of instances in the past when migratory operations were looking for Vermont locations and decided against moving here because of the apiary law. Now, I realize what some will say about regulation and registration and government interference. And I don't know if our law is constitutional...even though our representatives helped us write it. But think about this. Vermont is a small state. The good bee areas are small, the valleys narrow, and the forage could easily be over-stocked with bee operations looking for summering areas before heading south. We Vermont beekeepers live here and keep our bees here permanently, and rely on what honey we can make to support our families. It would be easy for a large migratory operation to drive up the Champlain valley on route 7 from MA to Canada and drop off 50 or 100 colonies every mile along the way. The bees would probably recover from their travels about the country pollinating crops, but what would that do to us resident beekeepers who rely on the honey crop?

Is it fair? Maybe not. Is it constitutional? Maybe not. Did it help me and other resident beekeepers in Vermont? Definitely. And I'll do whatever I can to preserve and strengthen our Vermont Apiary Law.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

apis maximus said:


> I don't
> My bees fly more than 2 miles out...I think yours are too.
> 
> If however a "visitor" beek has in mind, a yard that prior to instituting the exclussion zone he was using...now with the exclusion zone in place he won't be able to.That is, in that 2 mile radius...
> ...



I agree about hot opinions. But how would you deal with a beekeeper locating 100 colonies on the farm next door to your apiary, and do you think an area can be over-stocked?


----------



## apis maximus (Apr 4, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> I agree about hot opinions. But how would you deal with a beekeeper locating 100 colonies on the farm next door to your apiary, and do you think an area can be over-stocked?


Don't know what I would do sir. 

For sure I would not like it...but, if this hypothetical beekeeper would have the capacity/ability to move 3 miles away...what then?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Michael Palmer said:


> I agree about hot opinions. But how would you deal with a beekeeper locating 100 colonies on the farm next door to your apiary, and do you think an area can be over-stocked?


Yes I do think an area can be over stocked. I was told once upon a time that I was pushing the capacity of my land (by Sparky) and cut back the colonies I keep at home.

If the neighboring beekeeper can make a decent case that the 100 hives he has on his farm does not exceed the carrying capacity for bees on his farm, I don't think there is much that you should be able to do.

If those hundred hives will be foraging on land he doesn't own in competition with your bees I'd say he needs to move his bees. What mandates the move depends on how reasonable he is - if a friendly conversation will resolve things - all to the better. A court order and legally forced move would be my last option, but it ought to be an option. (Ladies, I would love to have a gender neutral pronoun)

[Your post left the issue of new or perhaps better termed inexperienced beekeepers aside - My feeling is that Beekeepers need to understand they are engaged in agricultural activities and they may inadvertently damage and be liable for causing damages to their beekeeping neighbors.]


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Maryland has registration. There is one inspector for the state. Don't know what good it is.

Phil


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

apis maximus said:


> Don't know what I would do sir.
> 
> For sure I would not like it...but, if this hypothetical beekeeper would have the capacity/ability to move 3 miles away...what then?


I wouldn't be concerned with an apiary 3 miles from me...as far as honey production is concerned. 3 miles from my mating apiary, not so much. And, it's not just about the drones. That apiary 3 miles from my mating apiary, with equipment from a known AFB source, has 3 new one-zie-two-zie beekeepers between his bees and my mating yard. That concerns me.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Andrew Dewey said:


> [Your post left the issue of new or perhaps better termed inexperienced beekeepers aside - My feeling is that Beekeepers need to understand they are engaged in agricultural activities and they may inadvertently damage and be liable for causing damages to their beekeeping neighbors.]


I wonder what cattle breeders would say if their neighbors' bulls had wings.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

A short while ago Zookeep started a thread about his yard being overwhelmed by bees dropped nearby by out of state beekeepers. Some of the same issues being brought up by some posters here. I have a feeling that if his original thread had been titled differently the discussion that followed would have been a constructive one, much like this discussion.
An apiary registration sysem modeled after some mentioned here may be worth his time persuing and could be the solution to his problem.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Florida you have to register. The inspector is supposed to come out once a year and inspect at least 10% of your hives. They can inspect all of them if they think there is a need to. The registration is only so they know who keeps bees so they can be inspected for AFB. They also issue fire ant certificates so you can move bees to other states without any problems. I think California requires the fire ant cert if you are moving bees into the state. So the inspectors are very busy inspecting hives that are going to Almonds. 

There is no registration for bee yards restricting the distances between yards. The State does have a site where you can register your bee yard in the Citrus groves. It's main purpose is to alert the growers what block bees are located in when they get ready to spray. It provides the contact info for the bee keeper and the grower so they can stay in touch. It does nothing to keep beeks from putting hives on top of someone else which sometimes happens.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I always forget that we have an inspector and some sort of program. He, or she, is 400 miles away from me. 

Here's a link to a list of statutes and codes by state:

http://apiaryinspectors.org/laws/statelaws.html#nm



> Here are the highlights of the NM Bee Rule
> 
> A “commercial apiary” means any location or single beeyard North of I-40 where 15 or more colonies are located or South of I-40 where 25 or more colonies are located
> 
> ...


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

All of this has been discussed in a Sticky Thread -- http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?279398-State-by-State-Bee-Laws


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Actually it was not discussed in the sticky thread. That thread is for posting links to individual state laws.


----------



## Smithcountybeekeeper (May 30, 2014)

to all we have had this in mississippi many years a go and it did not work then . it was more trouble more then anything and most beekeeper work thing out . hubert tubbs


----------



## rfgreenwell (Feb 14, 2010)

philip.devos said:


> Maryland has registration. There is one inspector for the state. Don't know what good it is.
> 
> Phil


Actually MD has one chief apiary inspector, Cybil Preston, and 6 contractual seasonal inspectors that cover several counties each. I have found them to be responsive and timely when called. Bill Troup and Klinker are contractual MD inspectors. Lyndsay Barranco and Gregg Gochnour cover the southern MD counties where I am. Cybil covers Baltimore and northeastern MD, and Bill is up in Williamsport, and I don't know the others yet. We do not have apiary separation laws to my knowledge.


----------



## apis maximus (Apr 4, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> That apiary 3 miles from my mating apiary, with equipment from a known AFB source, has 3 new one-zie-two-zie beekeepers between his bees and my mating yard. That concerns me.


Yes, me too. That was the angle I was shooting from...especially since you were the one, bringing the issue of AFB in the picture. A very valid and serious point, no doubt.

So, with the concern of potential exposure to AFB contaminated equipment...what would you do? What can you do? 
Select for bees that don't fly but 1.9 miles? No sarcasm intended, and certainly not directed at you, but really, what could you do?

You did mention an underfunded, slow to react apiary inspection service...but lets say it gets the funds...are those folks in the 3 mile radius with potential AFB contamination gonna disappear? 
I mean, their bees might die and *if* you and your inspector finds out, the offender gets "eradicated"...*maybe* in time that your bees did not get to bring home the "bacon" and share the "joy" with the rest of your colonies...but only *maybe*.

But what if their AFB colonies just don't die, and hang around for a while ...and just get to share the foraging grounds with your bees, and no one knows or care ? 

Then what? Is that 2 or 3 mile exclusion zone gonna work?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

You're talking about two different things. The 2 mile limit is meant to keep commercial yards sorted out. It doesn't limit land owners from establishing apiaries on their land or back yards. 

About AFB and the VT inspection program. What can I do? Well, I've testified several times at the state house, and supposedly they're going to hire a seasonal inspector this summer. I had our Lt. Governor work with me for half a day setting up mating nucs. He asked me what I need from VT and I said a functioning inspection program. I can keep my eyes open for new apiaries, introduce myself to the new beekeepers, offer assistance, and stock to those near my mating apiary. 

I do all of that. I've not asked the guy with a new apiary 500 yards behind one of my my drone yards to move. I offered him bees and queens. I haven't asked the 3 one-sies on the north side of my mating yard to move...I offered them stock. So, I do what I can, and keep my eyes open. From the State I only want action when I call about an issue.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

rfgreenwell said:


> Actually MD has one chief apiary inspector, Cybil Preston, and 6 contractual seasonal inspectors that cover several counties each. I have found them to be responsive and timely when called. Bill Troup and Klinker are contractual MD inspectors. Lyndsay Barranco and Gregg Gochnour cover the southern MD counties where I am. Cybil covers Baltimore and northeastern MD, and Bill is up in Williamsport, and I don't know the others yet. We do not have apiary separation laws to my knowledge.


Thanks for the info.

Phil


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Arkansas has the registry with a 3 mile distance between apiaries.If someone is within that 3 miles they can request through the plant board to put in hives.The plant board will then send a letter to you asking for your permission for the other party to be able to put hives within your 3 mile area.Its simply a allow or deny request.Now if you own the property withing another person's 3 mile area you can put your hives there without getting the permission request.So you can put hives next door to some other apiary if its your own property.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Michael Palmer said:


> I wonder what cattle breeders would say if their neighbors' bulls had wings.


I have used that analogy many times.....the breeders would probably be shooting every bull that's not theirs! And rightly so. 

This will sound outrageous to many, and I don't blame them, but I can see quite a few big changes down the road for beekeeping if that kind of negligence keeps occurring. 
With the huge demand for almonds,fruit, produce, and thus bees, honey, hive products, etc., new operations will continue to come online. That's simple economics. It will get to a point where competition is so intense, especially in prime overwintering/over summering areas, that there will be a limit to how many hives are placed in those areas by authorities (those particular state programs will have funding eventually due to the popularity of the areas among Beekeepers). But competition isn't the only thing at play here either. It's also the disappearance of lots of good forage for bees. 
If it gets to that point, it could also be possible for Beekeepers being required to plant "mitigation" forage to offset the competition with large stationary beekeepers. 
Call it crazy, ludicrous, or whatever you want. I hope it doesn't have to happen, but that's where it's headed it seems. :lookout:
It's unfortunate that you can't depend on common courtesy from other folks.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Michael Palmer said:


> I can keep my eyes open for new apiaries, introduce myself to the new beekeepers, offer assistance, and stock to those near my mating apiary.
> 
> I do all of that. I've not asked the guy with a new apiary 500 yards behind one of my my drone yards to move. I offered him bees and queens. I haven't asked the 3 one-sies on the north side of my mating yard to move...I offered them stock. So, I do what I can, and keep my eyes open. From the State I only want action when I call about an issue.


If everyone had that mindset, there wouldn't be any issues or a need for funding regulators. Instead, money that would have gone to the regulators would then go to better bee lab and diagnostic equipment.


----------



## apis maximus (Apr 4, 2011)

Michael Palmer said:


> I wonder what cattle breeders would say if their neighbors' bulls had wings.


Well Mr. Palmer, Meat, your very, very cool cow would have to face some tough issues, wouldn't she? 
She might not be a breeder, but I don't think them flying bulls would be too discriminatory. A video clip depicting *that* action would be a very, very interesting thing to see.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9juO6Ya8_0E


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

TalonRedding said:


> I have used that analogy many times.....the breeders would probably be shooting every bull that's not theirs! And rightly so.
> 
> This will sound outrageous to many, and I don't blame them, but I can see quite a few big changes down the road for beekeeping if that kind of negligence keeps occurring.
> With the huge demand for almonds,fruit, produce, and thus bees, honey, hive products, etc., new operations will continue to come online. That's simple economics. It will get to a point where competition is so intense, especially in prime overwintering/over summering areas, that there will be a limit to how many hives are placed in those areas by authorities (those particular state programs will have funding eventually due to the popularity of the areas among Beekeepers). But competition isn't the only thing at play here either. It's also the disappearance of lots of good forage for bees.
> ...


well said. I agree


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

TalonRedding said:


> I have used that analogy many times.....the breeders would probably be shooting every bull that's not theirs! And rightly so. (


I'm not sure about the bull analogy. If the bull is of superior lineage and your cow is just average stock you may not mind having calves out of him. You'll probably also know all about that bull because you'll observe him, and your neighbor will tell you all about what a fine specimen he is and how much he cost. 

There have been instances of fences mysteriously falling down of their own accord in places where a grand champion bull was pastured next to a herd of run of the mill cows. 

Bees are different. The risk of transient bees being a resident beekeepers worst nightmare is sky high by comparison.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

What I don't understand is that many of the larger operations in the state are opposed to any registry programs. They may not be the perfect answer but I just don't see the downside to these programs.

Johnny


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Broke-T said:


> What I don't understand is that many of the larger operations in the state are opposed to any registry programs. They may not be the perfect answer but I just don't see the downside to these programs.
> 
> Johnny


Johnny - Does your state tax you on how many hives you have as some do with livestock? If so, that would be a pretty good motivation for not wanting to register them. 

It's that way here in WV with the livestock, but with our apiary registration they knew it would be a cause for some to NOT register, so they had to ensure that there would be NO feedback from the apiary registration to the taxation offices. After making sure that part was in play registration is done by most without question.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

No tax on livestock here. But a small registry fee per apiary location to help prevent encroachment by other beeks seems a small price to pay.

Johnny


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

Broke-T said:


> No tax on livestock here. But a small registry fee per apiary location to help prevent encroachment by other beeks seems a small price to pay.
> 
> Johnny


 The problem is with some people any fee is too much and also I know beeks that do not tolerate anyone coming to their yards without an invitation. The last thing they want is an inspector coming in and telling them how things should be.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

kingd, as an Apiary Inspector I never told a beekeeper how things should be, unless asked, but how things were, such as presence or absence of AFB and presence and number of Varroa mites found. Since my time as an Inspector, NY Apiary Inspectors have, when participating in a USDA program, reported on Nosema counts.

Apiaries were inspected after phone contact with the owner/beekeeper and inspection could be refused. I tried to be of service more so than an evil intrusion.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Broke-T said:


> Here in MS we have no hive or apiary registration. I know many states have apiary registration and exclusion zones for other beeks around these registered sites. What does your state do and does it work to keep other bees out of your hair?
> 
> Johnny


NY has an Apiary Inspection Program. We have 2.5 Apiary Inspectors during the season which spans May through October or November. (I'm actually not sure when they start and end employment. But it is a full time seasonal job for three people.) Whereas Apiary Registration is mandatory by Law there is no enforcement of that Law. As is true of most of the other NYS Bee Laws, other than Interstate Transport Certificate Inspection. Most of the work of Apiary Inspectors in NYS is to certify the health of beehives destined for transport to other States.

NYS has no bee laws pertaining to how close one beekeeper can place an apiary to another, already existing, apiary. For some this is or has been a problem.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> TN has it. It is pretty much useless. As is the whole states apiary programs. One word, disappointing.


What would you want it to be so it wouldn't be disappointing? 

This is not a question only for T'sBs. What sort of Apiary Inspection Program do you want and what are you willing to pay for and how much are you willing to pay? Or not.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mike Gillmore said:


> How do you divide property up into zones?


States that are divided up into sections are not that hard to regulate as to where hives can be placed. This is mostly to do with migratory commercial beekeepers but laws in States, like the Dakotas, it can be a problem for resident beekeepers who want to be sideline beekeepers and keep bees on other people's property.

jim lyons can speak to this. Jim? Maybe he already has.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> Whereas Apiary Registration is mandatory by Law there is no enforcement of that Law.


this was repealed if I'm not mistaken

from the eshpa newsletter

The President’s Corner, Fall 2010
Greetings,
I am pleased to announce that the NY Assembly bill A.9231, has been sign by the Governor on June 15, 2010. This bill repeals the mandatory registration of bee yards. Thanks to all who have worked tirelessly to get this law repealed.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> What would you want it to be so it wouldn't be disappointing?
> 
> This is not a question only for T'sBs. What sort of Apiary Inspection Program do you want and what are you willing to pay for and how much are you willing to pay? Or not.


I can't speak for Kamon or anyone else in TN for that fact, but the need for disease recognition among TN Beekeepers is paramount in my opinion. Most Beekeepers in the state that I meet, which are hobby or sideline in nature cannot identify key symptoms of diseases such as AFB. If you mentioned sending samples to Beltsville, they would have a puzzled look on their faces because they have no idea what Beltsville is. 
Unfortuneately, the current "education" courses for Beekeepers seem to be set up so that a small child can grasp the information (I have heard this from owners of larger operations and. Have not experienced it myself).
My opinion is if you are not willing to dig into the biology behind the life history of honeybees and honeybee diseases/pests, then beekeeping is not for you. There is so much more to it than just keeping a bunch of bugs in a box. There are people making a living at it and I'd hate to be the one responsible for the crash of an operation due to my ignorance and unwillingness to learn all that I can. Jmho


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wildbranch2007 said:


> this was repealed if I'm not mistaken
> 
> from the eshpa newsletter
> 
> ...


Could be right. Maybe "was mandatory" was what I should have written.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It is probably an oversimplification to say that you get the program you pay for.


----------



## sterling (Nov 14, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> kingd, as an Apiary Inspector I never told a beekeeper how things should be, unless asked, but how things were, such as presence or absence of AFB and presence and number of Varroa mites found. Since my time as an Inspector, NY Apiary Inspectors have, when participating in a USDA program, reported on Nosema counts.
> 
> Apiaries were inspected after phone contact with the owner/beekeeper and inspection could be refused. I tried to be of service more so than an evil intrusion.


That is basically the way the TN. state inspector is. At least the main inspector. For along time it was a one man show and he was spread very thin over the whole state. He now has regional inspectors helping with inspections. He also has inspector classes in which he trains people to do inspections for small apiaries. And if anything is suspected such as AFB then he is called for a more in depth inspection.
I think the rule is that if an apiary has more then five hives and wants to sell bees they have to be inspected. As far as I know there is never an inspection without the inspector being called and ask to do one. They are not going to come sneaking around trying to catch a beekeeper doing something wrong.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

As far as I know, there is only (1) State of Tennessee Apiary Inspector. Yes, Mike has trained regional inspectors, but they are all _volunteers_, and have no official status. Those volunteers may serve to alert Mike of a critical situation, but Mike is the only one that can take any official action.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do not depend on an Apiary Inspector too much. Learn everything you can about diseases and pests of honey bees and the many ways of addressing them once their presence is diagnosed as well as the ways of preventing their occurrence when possible.

Here in NY we have had a great educational program developed, operated, and spearheaded by Pat Bono, NY Beewellness. Find it at beewellness.org.

If we look north to Canada the Provinces there seem to have some really good programs. Ontario does. They have a great relationship between the Ontario Beekeepers Association and the Provincial Apiarist.


----------



## woodyard (Apr 12, 2005)

Rader, Mike has some paid part time inspectors now. I am not sure if they got things rolling until latter in the summer of 2014. He announced that at the TBA spring board meeting but it took some time to do the training and get it working. And of course everything with the state is always slow.

I think he does a pretty good job considering he was covering the whole state. He has inspected all of my colonies for several years since I sell bees. He is spread thin in a lot of ways.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> Here in NY we have had a great educational program developed, operated, and spearheaded by Pat Bono, NY Beewellness. Find it at beewellness.org.


since this program has lost funding from the Fed. Govt., is their going to be funding from ESHPA and the other bee organizations??


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

woodyard said:


> I think he does a pretty good job considering he was covering the whole state. He has inspected all of my colonies for several years since I sell bees. He is spread thin in a lot of ways.


Fair point and definitely worthy of mentioning.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wildbranch2007 said:


> since this program has lost funding from the Fed. Govt., is their going to be funding from ESHPA and the other bee organizations??


:lpf::applause:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Cappy has another Apiary Inspector next year I believe.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> Cappy has another Apiary Inspector next year I believe.


that may good for you commercial beeks, what pray tell does that do for the non-commercial people, at least the bee wellness program attempted to do something for the non-commercial beeks, but it did appear that many of the commercial guys were the ones attending the diagnostics classes. might help lower the disease rate in N.Y.

still trying to figure out how to interpret the post # 69. are you clapping for the loss of funding? I was anticipating that the ESHPA, being the lead bee organization in N.Y. would at least set a fine example for the other clubs and start the ball rolling.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I registered with the state years ago. Since then, I've received an annual inspection except for one year (I believe it was funding issues). The inspector is good to work with. I get a lot of information from him regarding other colonies in the area and he'll gladly give advice if needed. He leaves his personal phone number in case you want to reach him and he's attended association meetings. Overall, my experience has been a positive one.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Barry

I'm sure you know that Greg Watson has been gone for a while. Actually I plan on registering my yards this year so I'll let you know how it goes. Most of my yards are fewer than 15 colonies but I thought I'd register them anyways. They won't come up from Las Cruces to inspect me unless there's an issue. You also have to pay them.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wildbranch2007 said:


> that may good for you commercial beeks, what pray tell does that do for the non-commercial people, at least the bee wellness program attempted to do something for the non-commercial beeks, but it did appear that many of the commercial guys were the ones attending the diagnostics classes. might help lower the disease rate in N.Y.
> 
> still trying to figure out how to interpret the post # 69. are you clapping for the loss of funding? I was anticipating that the ESHPA, being the lead bee organization in N.Y. would at least set a fine example for the other clubs and start the ball rolling.


I was clapping and laughing at the joke you made. Were you being serious? How in the World could ESHPA come up with the funds necessary to carry on an Inspection Program in NYS? You are suggesting that we come up with 1/2 to 1 million dollars just for what it would cost to pay Inspectors. No one has that kind of money. Besides the fact that almost literally no one wants inspection.

What do noncommercial beekeepers want in an Inspection Program in NYS? I haven't heard any call for such a thing. If anything I have heard just the opposite. Especially from folks who were here and had bees back when there was an Inspection Program.

If this is something you want to bring up at the next ESHPA General Membership Meeting, which will be the Summer Picnic the third Saturday of July in Greenwich,NY at BetterBee's, I will make time on the agenda for you to bring it up.

Is Inspection something you talk about at your local club meeting? What is the discussion like? Do people want it? Do they know what they want? What about what they don't want?

As far as the third person, actually the fourth person, I don't know what she will be doing for sure.Something to do with Nosema perhaps.

"might help lower the disease rate in N.Y." Isn't it already low? How low do you think would be low enough? Which diseases? What about Pests? I have no reason to believe one way or the other that honey bee diseases and pests are High or that they need lowering. Does anyone? How would we know? We don't have people out checking to see whether there is a problem or not.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> I was clapping and laughing at the joke you made. Were you being serious? How in the World could ESHPA come up with the funds necessary to carry on an Inspection Program in NYS? You are suggesting that we come up with 1/2 to 1 million dollars just for what it would cost to pay Inspectors. No one has that kind of money. Besides the fact that almost literally no one wants inspection.
> 
> What do noncommercial beekeepers want in an Inspection Program in NYS? I haven't heard any call for such a thing. If anything I have heard just the opposite. Especially from folks who were here and had bees back when there was an Inspection Program.
> 
> ...


I was referring to the wellness program not the inspection program. The wellness program over three years was what $20,000 I forget. I was kind of figuring that since small scale beeks are usually blamed for all the diseases and mites that are around that the lead bee keeping club would have tried to keep the one thing alive that may train the new beeks.
I could even envision ESHPA sending a note to all clubs that they would match all donations from the clubs up to some figure like a third of what it would cost to keep the program running. that would give them 2/3 of what they would need. just thinking out loud. The commercial beeks get free inspections at the taxpayers expense, would be a feather in your cap to give some back.:applause:

I personally don't want inspections nor do I know anyone else that wants inspections. Is never brought up at bee meeting but then again 99% of the beeks at our meetings are new beekeepers. If I had my druthers the whole group should be let go, I see no useful purpose for them in NY. as to diseases, it was brought up at the AIAC meeting if I remember correctly they said they have no idea as to the level of diseases. but if enough beeks were trained to recognize diseases and what to do about them everyone would be better off.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

My mistake. I thought since this Thread is about Apiary Inspection and Registration that was what you were referring to.

Were I King or Emperor or wealthy I would see that the NYS BeeWellness Program was funded. I actually did donate 10% of what Pat asked from ESHPA. And I talked a bit with other NYS beekeepers who want the program to continue and said that their club was considering ways to see that happen. But things are not that way and not that easy.

Is BeeWellness something that your club has benefited from? Have you discussed joining with others or organizing with others to see that funding is supplied to BeeWellness to see that it continues?

The way you write about apiary inspection being a benefit to commercial beekeepers and that maybe they should give back some is somewhat disproportional to the benefits commercial beekeepers receive. The most important thing that I get from NYS Ag&Mkts is a Health Certificate so my free passage to another State is approved. And for all the investigation done to determine whether my bees are healthy or not that certificate could be issued simply on my track record and the taxpayers money could be better spent.

I agree with you that if more and more people knew more about disease and pest identification and what to do when found would be a good thing. But no one knows what is out there and I have seen no indication that there is a problem or concern, beyond some things you have written here.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> I actually did donate 10% of what Pat asked from ESHPA. And I talked a bit with other NYS beekeepers who want the program to continue and said that their club was considering ways to see that happen. But things are not that way and not that easy.
> 
> Is BeeWellness something that your club has benefited from? Have you discussed joining with others or organizing with others to see that funding is supplied to BeeWellness to see that it continues?


thanks for getting the 10%, but since ESHPA has stated they would like more beeks to join, talk it up. Most beeks that went to the Fall meeting were impressed compared to previous meetings. You talking to a few beeks is nice but advertise what ESHPA did to all the clubs with an email, and suggest that any that are interested please donate.
As to a benefit to the clubs I belong to, my answer would have to be a I have no clue. The one negative that I have commented on is there is no list of the people being trained that I can find. So the training benefited that person, but If I see something in a hive that I don't recognize, I wouldn't know who to ask. also the trainers are trained to train others. I have only heard of one class being conducted by the trainers. But when you schedule yours I would like to sign up.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I didn't GET the 10% I GAVE the 10%. Out of my own pocket. How hard would it be for others to do the same or even 1%, which would be $40.00? Send her $40.00 yourself, if you value the program as much as you seem to. Go to nybeewellness.org and Click on the Donate button. Shoot, send her $4.00. I bet you spend more than that on drinks daily. Mouth? Money.

I will take your suggestion to talk it up into consideration, but ESHPA is not my bully pulpit. ESHPA is not mine to do with as I please. Not w/out backing. There are reasons why ESHPA didn't hand Pat the monies she requested. Whether they were good, valid, or reasonable reasons may be up for debate. But I doubt they will be debated. The funding request can be resubmitted. But I have no reason to believe it will be. 

What about Apiary Inspection? Wanna talk about that?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> I didn't GET the 10% I GAVE the 10%. Out of my own pocket. How hard would it be for others to do the same or even 1%, which would be $40.00? Send her $40.00 yourself, if you value the program as much as you seem to. Go to nybeewellness.org and Click on the Donate button. Shoot, send her $4.00. I bet you spend more than that on drinks daily. Mouth? Money.
> What about Apiary Inspection? Wanna talk about that?


Very good on the donation, I tried but don't have nor going to have a pay pal account, could I borrow yours will have to find out how to send a check. I do find it amazing that ESHPA doesn't give you the ability to use executive orders to override what they want:lookout:
Really nothing to talk about on inspections, you get a benefit from it, I don't and help fund it. On a completely unrelated matter, last year you addressed the fact that some chemicals section 18 had expired, any idea this year if that is going to be a problem?


----------

